# carp meat



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

So I filleted it, now what? I can't cook it today, so should I freeze it like other fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chugaplug (Jan 30, 2011)

Best of luck with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Redone (Jan 16, 2010)

pike-pwner said:


> So I filleted it, now what? I can't cook it today, so should I freeze it like other fish?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure.

Freeze it, then when the next cycle of hot and humid weather gets here, defrost and bury in your garden.:lol:


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

Ill just have my mom toss it in the smoker then. I'm not home anymore so not much else I can do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

How about sushi?


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

I like to keep it simple. A little sea salt and fresh cracked pepper, put it on a hot grill, 3-4 mins/side, and you are ready for a feast. It's just like tuna, so don't be afraid to eat it a little rare in the center.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

"""sear in pan for 10 minutes, throw carp out, eat pan"

lol no they eat them down south so.... im sure if prepared right...


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The way i prepare it is to steak it out about 2".. Then i take it an hang it in the center of my crawdad traps.. Mudbugs love carp!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Tried carp once. 

Never again.

I agree with Redone. Garden.


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

I hear a lot of people talking about how good it can be... There must be only one right way to cook it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

pike-pwner said:


> I hear a lot of people talking about how good it can be... There must be only one right way to cook it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 That is one way to look at it. 
Or, if that is the only fish you have ever eaten, then it is the best you have ever had. 
I agree, some people like them. Actually, there was an episode of "Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives" that had a restaraunt that served fried carp. I actually considered it at that point, but then remembered I had bluegills, perch, and walleyes in the freezer. Be sure to cut out the mud vein, and season up the batter hard with cajun seasoning or something like that. 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

new york white fish


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

Carp Casserole

3 cups cooked carp
2 cups cooked rice
2 Tablespoons grated onion
2 Tablespoons melted margarine
1 Tablespoon minced parsley
1 Tablespoon lemon juice
1/2 cup milk
2 well-beaten eggs
1 tsp. salt
Pepper to taste
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Combine ingredients. Place in greased loaf pan. Bake for 40 minutes. Serve with fresh salad, small boiled and buttered potatoes sprinkled with parsley, and creamed peas.

I have not tried this but heard it was very good. Take out the dark meat (mud vein) before cooking.


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

wartfroggy said:


> That is one way to look at it.
> Or, if that is the only fish you have ever eaten, then it is the best you have ever had.
> I agree, some people like them. Actually, there was an episode of "Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives" that had a restaraunt that served fried carp. I actually considered it at that point, but then remembered I had bluegills, perch, and walleyes in the freezer. Be sure to cut out the mud vein, and season up the batter hard with cajun seasoning or something like that.
> Let us know how it goes.


Well I'm pretty much a failure of a fisherman on any body of water besides the bell river. And we don't own a boat. I don't know where top catch perch or walleye from shore. So looks like I get yucky fishes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

pikemaster789 said:


> """sear in pan for 10 minutes, throw carp out, eat pan"
> 
> Ha thats great


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

pike-pwner said:


> Well I'm pretty much a failure of a fisherman on any body of water besides the bell river. And we don't own a boat. I don't know where top catch perch or walleye from shore. So looks like I get yucky fishes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Could always find some sunfish, those are good eating and shouldn't be any problem to catch from just about any shore. But who knows, maybe you'll love carp, some people do.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

pikemaster789 said:


> """sear in pan for 10 minutes, throw carp out, eat pan"
> 
> lol no they eat them down south so.... im sure if prepared right...


:lol: Hahahaha I'm not sure why but I about died laughing when I read this.

Oh and good luck I guess


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

Dale87 said:


> Could always find some sunfish, those are good eating and shouldn't be any problem to catch from just about any shore. But who knows, maybe you'll love carp, some people do.


I hope so. There are some MONSTERS in that little river. Snapping thirty+ pound test alll day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

pike-pwner said:


> I hope so. There are some MONSTERS in that little river. Snapping thirty+ pound test alll day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd probably steer clear of the thirty+ pounders for eating though since they are bottom feeders. As well as being a fattier fish.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Dale87 said:


> I'd probably steer clear of the thirty+ pounders for eating though since they are bottom feeders. As well as being a fattier fish.


 Agreed, a smaller/younger carp would be less disgusting than a big ole momma, and safer to eat.


----------



## HAFSHOO (Nov 21, 2007)

Had pickled carp at deer camp and it tasted pretty good after a few shots and beer.


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

http://bigrivermagazine.com/carp/carp_recipes_Big_River.pdf
found this.


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

You have to know how to prepare them....whatever u do...the method should be some sort of method that allows the fat and oil to cook off....so either broil on a rack in the oven or grille. That's the way they cook it in Europe and Russia and how my grandmother makes them (Russian) with garlic, onions, and carrots etc


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

pike-pwner said:


> Well I'm pretty much a failure of a fisherman on any body of water besides the bell river. And we don't own a boat. I don't know where top catch perch or walleye from shore. So looks like I get yucky fishes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never tried this with carp, but it is delicious with sheephead. Fillet and skin the fish. Cut off ALL of the red meat (mud vein) and throw it away. Cut off all of the meat below the ribs (belly) and throw it away. Cut what is left into strips about the size of a shrimp. Make a simple brine of salt and water, enough salt to float an egg. Soak the carp in it for about 3 days in the refrigerator in the brine. Change the brine the 2nd day. After it is done brining, rinse it very well and then boil it like you would shrimp with Bay's seasoning.

Dip it in shrmp cocktail sauce. With sheephead brining in the refrigerator firms up the meat and gets rid of the muddy taste. It doesn't taste exactly like shrmp but it is very tasty. If you wanted, I'm sure you could batter and fry the strips instead of boiling, I just try to stay away from fried food.

If I caught any carp, that is how I would try them. Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I wonder how carp would taste from the Rouge....you would definetely get your recommended daily allowance of heavy metals and PCB's, along with a bit of sewage...


----------



## fshrgrl (Oct 28, 2010)

YUCK! NO way!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

YPSIFLY said:


> Yeah they were brought over in the mid 19th century. They were first stocked in a pond in Baltimore and kept under 24 hour armed guard because they were considered valuable. Once a stock was established they were dispensed among state Fish and Game agencies to be put in public waterways as a food source.


Carp were actually released into the US in the early 1800s.

That being said, common carp is a delicacy in eastern europe and asia, and is the same species of carp found in the States. Asian Carp/Silver carp/bighead carp are not true carp and shouldnt be confused with common carp.

I prefer to catch and release my carp. There are better fish to eat out there IMO


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

pike-pwner said:


> I read if you keep it alive for a day in a bathtub or something it will flush out most of the bad taste
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, ppl use a variety of methods, you tube "flush brine" or "camode marinade".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I've got a cookbook that was produced from a Minnesota magazine or newspaper that has probably fifteen or twenty different recipes. Some even sound pretty good. They talk about taking them out of cold, clear water though. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

GuppyII said:


> I've got a cookbook that was produced from a Minnesota magazine or newspaper that has probably fifteen or twenty different recipes. Some even sound pretty good. They talk about taking them out of cold, clear water though.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 Carp don't live in cold clear water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they need something to eat.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

My favorite it goes great with spawning steelhead or black salmon.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

My grandfather used to smoke carp back in the early 70's. I know I ate it but do not remember if I liked it. Of course most things that are otherwise nasty or tough could be put on a smoker and be made to taste good. I think you could smoke chain link fence and make it taste good.:lol:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

fathom this said:


> Carp don't live in cold clear water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they need something to eat.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 We were walking the beach one day up by Big Sauble point, and saw a bunch of large fish cruising the beach in some of the more stoney/gravely. We waded out and saw that they were actually carp, and in there messing around, looked like they were getting ready to spawn. Not splashing and crashing like I have seen them do on inland lakes, but chasing eachother around and alot of other interaction between them. Never would have thought that I would see 50-100 BIG carp getting ready to spawn over gravel along the Lake Mich shoreline around here, but there they were. If I was gonna eat a carp, those would be the ones, but I would still probably pick something else.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

If you are serious - check the consumption advisories for the body of water that you are fishing. In some areas carp are safe to eat. In other areas they contain to many contaminants. 
<----<<<


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

If carp tasted good ill be 450lb, .......... I'm not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Carpman said:


> If carp tasted good ill be 450lb, .......... I'm not
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


great line.

i'm sure some folks like carp as its eaten in a lot of the areas of the world. i also believe gefilte fish is typically made from carp, and i too have heard about keeping it alive and flushing it out, but yeah....

myself? i'll stick with perch, walleye, salmon, and the like.


----------

